# Welcome to Perm, one of biggest Russia cities.



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

*Welcome to PERM, one of biggest RUSSIA cities.*

This thread is dedicated to Perm. It is beautiful northern old city. Perm is situated in the most Eastern part of Europe on Kama river, it's population is over 1,000,000. Perm is big science, cultural and industry center. 
I want to show you my city and it's architecture. Perm has a lot of heritage buildings but also it has many modern buildings...

P.S. I'm sorry for my bad English))

Perm (main part) from the Space


All photos are made in downtown
This is on Kirova street




View from the other side, on Lenina street




Crossroad of Komsomolsky avenue and Lenina street


Bolshevistskaya str.




Sovetskaya str.


Resident building under construction


Osinskaya str.




Now we are on city Esplanade, central part of downtown.


One of LukOil buildings and Bank Ural FD office










Monument to Heroes of World War II




Resident buildings on Popova str.


Parliament of Perm region


Russia is paradoxal country) Only here Soviet sybols can neighborhood with symbols of new Russia... Let it be... In memory)




Second building of Parliament






Parliament and Perm State Philharmony




Gazprom


Hotel Ural




Coliseum-Cinema mall


From Coliseum-Cinema


Coliseum-Cinema at night


Coliseum-Atrium at night


Kuibysheva str.


Almaz mall


Synagogue


New office building under construction


Confront


Medical Academy, main unit. Kuibysheva str.


Office building




Dynamo stadium. From Seven Fridays mall


Revolution str.


Two buildings in front are units of Perm Regional Clinical Hospital


An old office building. Soviet "heritage")


Resident building on Krasnova/Puskina




Krasnova str.




Resident building on Pushkina street




Teacher training university. Puskina street


In front - the old building of Izhevsk brewery works under reconstruction


Resident building on crossroad Sibirskaya/Pushkina


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you) These are not all.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. It looks really spacious there?

Oh how I dream of visiting Russia one day!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you) Russia is good country. And we are always glad to entertain foreign guests)

Here is another places of Perm. This is Sibirskaya street. It is reach with heritage buildings, and also it is known as Old City.







In XVIII House of Governore


















City administration




Central Post Office




Bank of Russia. Main office in Perm region


Academy of agriculture. Old nice and dark building)










Opera house


















Maksima Gorkogo str.




Calm silent street




Perm State Institute of Railway Trasport






Second unit






Ordjonikidze str. Close to Kama




West-Ural bank of Russia






In XVIII House of merchant Verderevsky. Later hotel Central Rooms. Nowadays this building is ocupated by bank.






Monument in Reshetnikov's Garden








IN XVIII Hose of merchant Meshkov. Photos are taken in 2008. Now this building is on reconstruction




Now I show you Kama. From Reshetnikov's garden






Perm river (and sea) port closed for reconstruction




Now this building is ocupated by Museum of Modern Art PERMM (Reconstruction still in progress)


This is first railroad station in the Ural. Closed for reconstrution






Kama in winter










Kama from the bridge




Kama bridge at cold winter night






This is Saturn-R Towers, resident buildings




Kama view from Cathedral square




This is symbol of Perm - Cathedral. Beginning point of Komsomolsky avenue






Oktyabrskaya square (Square of October)










Building of PermEnergo company


The Old Rotunda in Gorky garden




Grey autumn clouds covered Perm








This is Komsomolskaya square and building of Perm chief administration of internal affairs. Natives call this building Tower of Death. Its about city legend










New office building "Green Plaza" under costruction






Administration of Sverdlovsky district






Chapel
















Semya (Family) mall




Winter view from Semya mall


Summer view












































Guardian weapon))


Central station. Perm II




Near central station






Drama theatre




Stolitsa (Capital) mall






House of cultere Gagarin and monument to Gagarin on its wall








Building of Administration of Industrialny district from the right


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

And here some other photos of Perm made not by myself.























Krasavinsky (New) bridge


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice photos i like the older buildings


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, nice photos from this city


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice pictures.
Germany's biggest magazine SPIEGEL had a four-page article about Perm and it's booming art scene in it's newest issue.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I never heard of this rather big city...shame on me...
Looks pretty good, the old as well as the modern architecture.


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Here some more photos from Perm.

This is in quay. Museum of modern art PERMM in left and passenger building of railroad station Perm I. Soon this building probably will be rebuild into Museum of Permian Geologic Period.









Museum of regional natural history




Near the museum, Ordzhonikidze street




Same street




Sovetskaya street




Perm State University of Culture and Art




Sibirskaya street




Cinema IMAX-Kristall


Sculpture dedicated to popular soviet moovie characters


Perm State University
]



Tram stop on Lenina street


Lenina street




Traffic on Lenina street




Road ring on Lenina stree near Grand Station Perm II


Fire station


Krasnova street




17th Appeal Court




Kit-Kat factory


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh dear! Don't post 334 Pics on one page.

Make it 30 and mybe someone really looks at the actual pictures instead of just scrolling down.

Some nice captures though. But still pretty much what I expected. Wouldn't what to live there..


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Wunderknabe said:


> Oh dear! Don't post 334 Pics on one page.
> 
> Make it 30 and mybe someone really looks at the actual pictures instead of just scrolling down.


My bad) I don't do this anymore)


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Perm from helicopter. This is Lenina street again. Free space on the top of the photo is called Esplanade


Cold winter






Some holiday


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

View from helicopter. You can see riverside station


Downtown


This is Perm circus. Also you can see one of TV towers. The tallest one.


Evening city




This building the tallest in Perm for present moment - 27 floors.


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Great photos, thanks.


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you Emi)) 

Russia has difficult conditions for infrastructure development but Perm and other cities becoming more comfortable and beautiful from year to year...


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Hotel Zhemchuzhina (Pearl)


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The aerial view of the downtown looks very impressive.


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

river Kama


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Perm Cathedral




Cathedral square






Dzerzhinsky garden


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Resident buildings
Gagarin's Pond


Aelita


Saturn-R


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Red people came back home from France


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

In downtown, Kirova street


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Perm State University (photos by Yury Chulkov)








Garden of stones near PSU


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Central station


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

W O W ! ! ! 

very nice city


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Название улыбнуло.
Nice photos, man.


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

4miGO!!! said:


> Название улыбнуло.
> Nice photos, man.


хехе)) спасибо!) А что улыбнуло-то? То что "welcome" или "оne of biggest"?))


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Wielki Gmach said:


> W O W ! ! !
> 
> very nice city


thank you


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Sverdlova garden


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## newbiecrftr (Apr 28, 2009)

>


such a lovely garden, gotta visit it


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

View at the city from one of suburbs in 20 km from Perm.


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Perm skylines


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## CornBlumenBlau (Feb 25, 2011)

Super View


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

...


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

...


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

red wolves in the zoo

«Красные волки!» на Яндекс.Фотках

owl

«Филин» на Яндекс.Фотках

*****

«Еноты» на Яндекс.Фотках

snow leopard

«Ирбис» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

aplle

«ЯБЛОКО» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Откусили и бросили. (намусорили)» на Яндекс.Фотках

sand sculpture

«Пермский пескодром» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Из песка...» на Яндекс.Фотках

Sculpture “Creating of the world”

«Вход?» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice city but the name 'Perm' F### I just LOLed - made me think of bad eighties hair!!!


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, in English it sounds funny)) But "Perm" isn't even Russian name) This name was formed of two words - Pera Ama - which means "Far Away Land". Ancient tribes called this land Pera Ama before Russians came here.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Great thread  I love looking at pics of Russian towns and cities because they look so different to anywhere else in Europe. It's nice to see them developing fastly since the fall of communism.


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Near recreation centre named after Yuri Gagarin


Mall Almaz


Resident building


Near Public Record Office of newest history of Russia


Public garden named after Dzerzhinsky




Resident building


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Arch in Garden of stones


Inside arch




Garden of stones


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks a pleasant place.


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

«ПЕРМЬ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ПЕРМЬ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ПЕРМЬ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ПЕРМЬ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ПЕРМЬ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ПЕРМЬ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ПЕРМЬ» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ПЕРМЬ» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

ilipin

more photos


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

...


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

legart


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Perm is great Russian city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the amazing updates....:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting images from Perm. The City Esplanade looks to be a particularly attractive feature.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

TORMOZZ









TORMOZZ









Alexis15









Лайонел


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Владислав Александров









TORMOZZ









Владислав Александров









TORMOZZ


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ very nice looking  thanks for the photoupdates from that great european city


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Winter in Perm. Ice town on city esplanade



































































































Михаил Ощепков


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/tay-ser/view/421124


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/tay-ser/view/421127


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/tay-ser/view/421128


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/tay-ser/view/421130


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/tay-ser/view/421132


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/tay-ser/view/421137


«лабиринтовый лес» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/tay-ser/view/421144


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/akustov18/view/408997


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/akustov18/view/408998


«ледовый амфитеатр» на Яндекс.Фотках


«новый год» на Яндекс.Фотках


«новый год» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ледовый городок в Перми на эспланаде» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ледовый городок в Перми на эспланаде» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ледовый городок в Перми на эспланаде» на Яндекс.Фотках


«зимний закат» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/gamovo-58a/view/425026


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

«Пермский звериный стиль» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пермь продолжает удивлять» на Яндекс.Фотках


«В ледяном городке» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пермская квадрига» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Ледяной замок» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures!  Nice looking city. Blocks looking well kept too.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images. Perm appears to be a a very pleasant, colourful city, with a pleasing climate?

Amazing ice sculptures.


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you guys))
I wouldn't say the climate is pleasing. The summer is very warm but its too short. And the main problem of whole North is lack of sun)


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pictures and those ice sculptures are incredible !


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you Student4life!

And here is the cute dog from today's banner)
Vote for Perm



gorkill said:


> Вот она (он):
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/permsulde/view/203973/
> ...


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Most Eastern European city of over 1 000 000 inhabitants. 

Nice pictures.


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

^^Thank you

Here some more



shados said:


>


These ones by Sulde

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/permsulde/view/378484


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/permsulde/view/378483


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/permsulde/view/378480 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/permsulde/view/378479


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/permsulde/view/378477


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/permsulde/view/378476


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/permsulde/view/378465


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Komsomolsky avenue

«На аллее Комсомольского проспекта зимой.» на Яндекс.Фотках

Kama bridge


Lugovoy Igor said:


> *29.01.12*


City embankment


newperm1 said:


> http://vk.com/album-3551694_135483930


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

In Downtown


shados said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6747955473/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

And more)


shados said:


> *Kvit* http://teron.ru/index.php?showtopic=8738&pid=9174489&st=1980&#entry9174489


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Lenina street and Kuibysheva street



gorkill said:


> «Вечерняя Пермь ул. Ленина» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> «Пермь Драмтеатр» на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

600 snowmen on square before hotel Ural


gorkill said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/art59-ru/view/481897
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/art59-ru/view/481895





gorkill said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/fo-tolik/view/459401
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D1%8C/users/fo-tolik/view/459406





shados said:


> maratakh


----------



## uralural (Sep 30, 2009)

Perm from plane


newperm1 said:


> Пермь, глазами пассажиров самолётов, заходящих на посадку в Большое Савино!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures. Perm looks great in the snow. I love the mass of snow figures.


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

http://vk.com/suldephoto


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cityman10/view/908598/


«Мост...» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Пермь. Ул.Пермская» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Sigma 19mm 1:2.8 EX DN E» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Sigma 19mm 1:2.8 EX DN E» на Яндекс.Фотках





































http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...37/view/1123430?type=image&page=1&how=created






http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search/...arch-author=svetlana-bogat&page=0&how=created


http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/vladport/album/152033/view/556215


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=randoom&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=randoom&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=randoom&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=randoom&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=randoom&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=randoom&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=randoom&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=randoom&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...mage&search-author=randoom&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619933?page=9


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619932?page=9


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619931?page=9


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619928?page=9


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619925?page=8


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619885?page=8


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619829?page=4


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619825?page=4


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619798?page=3


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619792?page=3


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619779?page=3


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/randoom/album/163898/view/619749?page=3


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/bongoflava/album/476553/view/944897


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...image&search-author=gora04&page=0&how=created




http://vk.com/permactive?z=photo17004358_367571202/wall-30210603_863316


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/soullaway/album/504765/fullscreen/1559982


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/soullaway/album/504765/fullscreen/1559984









https://vk.com/photo17032151_378550203?all=1


http://vk.com/xronikon?z=photo3183526_378038802/photos3183526





































https://vk.com/kindmagic?w=wall15022891_1182


https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_387873094/photos17032151







https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=albums137120528


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_396252201/photos137120528


https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_396178060/photos17032151














































Татьяна Синицына


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Perm


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

_http://alexio-marziano.livejournal.com/142976.html_


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks like a beautiful and rich city to me. I love both, the modern and old architecture. Great set of pictures!


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pics and beautiful city!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent pics with some very impressive architecture. Luv the classical Russian style and the art instillations too.


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/impuls-12v/album/405737/view/1343721


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e&search-author=impuls-12v&page=0&how=created


https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo15022891_406642375/photos15022891


https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_402888593/photos137120528


https://vk.com/greg.skvortsov?z=photo33971030_402802948/photos33971030


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_404449671/photos17032151









https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_406110757/photos137120528


https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_404776724/photos17032151


https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_406252206/photos137120528


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/info-vestned/album/464190/view/1082288


https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_408458589/photos137120528










https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo15022891_414847647/photos15022891











http://astraperm.ru/about/diary/diary-1_24.html


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Perm looks really good :colgate:


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...image&search-author=gora04&page=0&how=created






https://vk.com/sulde?z=photo15986260_422390239/photos15986260


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo15022891_424642958/photos15022891


https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo15022891_424642994/photos15022891









https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo15022891_424643072/wall-30210603_1306526


https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo15022891_424643024/photos15022891















https://vk.com/vikiperm?z=photo-3551694_426731614/album-3551694_00/rev


https://vk.com/aleksey_sychev?z=photo171471577_419991531/photos171471577


https://vk.com/sulde?z=photo15986260_424889685/photos15986260









https://vk.com/permactive?w=wall-30210603_1323531



http://ilipin.livejournal.com/139357.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/val-isaew2010/album/532605/view/1325356?page=0


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/val-isaew2010/album/532605/view/1325357?page=0


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/val-isaew2010/album/532605/view/1326282?page=0







https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=albums137120528



https://vk.com/id17032151?z=albums17032151


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...earch-author=val-isaew2010&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...earch-author=val-isaew2010&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...earch-author=val-isaew2010&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...earch-author=val-isaew2010&page=0&how=created


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_425671512/photos17032151


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e&search-author=impuls-12v&page=0&how=created





https://vk.com/vikiperm?w=wall-3551694_1499453


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/said-pvo/album/519570/view/1117991?page=0


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/said-pvo/album/519570/view/1117992?page=0


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/said-pvo/album/519570/view/1117993?page=0


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/said-pvo/album/519570/view/1117994?page=0


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/said-pvo/album/519570/view/1118005?page=0


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/said-pvo/album/519570/view/1118020?page=0



https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/said-pvo/album/519570/view/1118042?page=0


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/said-pvo/album/519570/view/1118044?page=0


https://vk.com/greg.skvortsov?z=albums33971030


https://vk.com/dmibeltuykov?z=albums42320409









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e&search-author=bakulinasw&page=0&how=created


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Perm


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/gorkill/album/436362/view/1958180]




























https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_456240251/photos17032151


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/rodion_ragozin_photo?z=albums162389887



https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_456240307/photos17032151


https://vk.com/kindmagic


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e&search-author=lopatino-1&page=0&how=created


https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=photo30580629_456240159/photos30580629


https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo162389887_456239375/wall-30210603_1490899






https://vk.com/rodion_ragozin_photo?z=photo162389887_456239427/photos162389887


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, gorkill


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/vikiperm?z=photo-3551694_358465821/wall-3551694_1698457





















https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gora04/album/137624


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/rodion_ragozin_photo?z=albums162389887





https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=albums30580629





https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=photo30580629_456241209/photos30580629


https://vk.com/rodion_ragozin_photo?z=photo162389887_456239670/photos162389887


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/excitingrussia?w=wall-94118932_449





https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo82801041_456239530/wall-30210603_1535803


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...e&search-author=impuls-12v&page=0&how=created











https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo-30210603_456260622/album-30210603_00/rev





https://vk.com/permactive?w=wall-30210603_1538983


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=albums137120528


https://vk.com/sulde?z=albums15986260


https://vk.com/vikiperm?z=photo-3551694_456274824/album-3551694_00/rev


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ch-author=planettechnology&page=0&how=created









https://vk.com/fotokorol?z=albums22193637


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_456243128/photos137120528


https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=albums137120528


https://vk.com/vikiperm?z=photo-3551694_456277167/wall-3551694_1795260


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ch-author=serg-zabolotskih&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ch-author=serg-zabolotskih&page=0&how=created


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/search...ch-author=serg-zabolotskih&page=0&how=created


https://vk.com/sulde?z=photo15986260_456240302/photos15986260


https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_456242344/photos17032151











https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_456244657/photos137120528









https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-48861954_4258[/url]


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/id80306695?z=albums80306695


https://vk.com/vikiperm?z=photo-3551694_456301247/wall-3551694_1912056


https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo-30210603_456287256/album-30210603_00/rev


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/gora04/album/137624/view/645778


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/gora04/album/136571/view/645752


https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/gora04/album/141873/view/645782


http://project423492.tilda.ws/page/pageid1826611ampprojectid423492


https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=photo30580629_456251195/photos30580629



https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=photo30580629_456251233/photos30580629









https://vk.com/permactive


Юрий Ронжин https://vk.com/sulde?z=photo15986260_456242383/photos15986260


https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_456248136/photos137120528


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/id17004358?z=photo17004358_456239824/photos17004358


https://vk.com/photo-76258958_456239061











https://vk.com/greg.skvortsov?z=photo33971030_456244369/photos33971030






https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=photo-29725517_456256796/wall70223321_3263


Родион Балков https://vk.com/album-76258958_239915705





https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=albums70223321


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gora04


https://vk.com/greg.skvortsov?z=photo33971030_456245455/photos33971030


https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_456249223/photos137120528


https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=photo70223321_456247159/photos70223321









https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo-76258958_456239841/wall-30210603_1715450


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/magicphotoperm











https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_456250176/photos137120528


https://vk.com/rodion_ragozin_photo?z=photo162389887_456241675/photos162389887









https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo-30210603_456306829/album-30210603_00/rev


https://vk.com/id17004358?z=photo17004358_456239993/album17004358_00/rev


https://vk.com/id17004358?z=photo17004358_456239997/album17004358_00/rev


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/vikiperm?z=photo-3551694_456394056/wall-3551694_2306694









https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=albums70223321


https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo-122139487_456242338/wall-122139487_1452









https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=photo70223321_456248311/wall70223321_3621


https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=photo70223321_456248330/album70223321_00/rev





https://vk.com/jeanlife?z=albums82490173


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_456250887/photos137120528


https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_456245430/photos17032151





https://59.ru/


https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_456247892/photos17032151


https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo-122139487_456242082/album-122139487_250732686/rev


https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo-122139487_456242086/album-122139487_250732686/rev









https://vk.com/greg.skvortsov?z=albums33971030


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo-122139487_456242106/album-122139487_250732686/rev




https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_456255779/photos137120528


https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo-122139487_456242129/wall-122139487_1327







https://vk.com/permactive


https://vk.com/permactive


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=photo137120528_456257022/photos137120528











https://vk.com/dmibeltuykov?z=albums42320409


https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_456248103/photos17032151









https://vk.com/kindmagic?w=wall-122139487_1363









https://vk.com/kindmagic?w=wall-122139487_1369


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

автор Юрий Ронжин https://vk.com/sulde?z=photo15986260_456245828/photos15986260


https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_456248649/album17032151_00/rev


https://vk.com/bigsmokegrove?z=albums137120528









https://vk.com/id59102397?z=albums59102397


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates form Perm, once again


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/frolovphotography?z=photo137120528_456259161/photos137120528


https://vk.com/spotter?z=photo15022891_456245525/photos15022891


https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=photo70223321_456248581/photos70223321


https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=albums30580629


https://vk.com/rodion_ragozin_photo?z=photo162389887_456243962/photos162389887










https://vk.com/frolovphotography?z=photo137120528_456260810/photos137120528


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/photo-122139487_456242659




Д.Новиков https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_456250034/album17032151_00/rev







https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=albums70223321


https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=photo30580629_456264267/album30580629_260076149/rev


https://vk.com/vikiperm?z=photo-3551694_456429112/album-3551694_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=photo-76258958_456241691/wall30580629_13566





https://vk.com/vikiperm?z=photo-3551694_456435331/wall-3551694_2530611


https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo-30210603_456371289/album-30210603_00/rev


https://vk.com/permactive?z=photo-30210603_456371181/album-30210603_00/rev
https://www.instagram.com/p/ByqV4r6ChFM/





https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=photo-76258958_456241718/wall30580629_13645


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

great thread ... have to admit I've never hear of Perm.

But it's now Perm-anently on my radar. Cheers.


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=photo70223321_456249164/album70223321_00/rev



Tuxedo said:


> Фотографии с моих прогулок по Перми.
> 
> Библиотека им. Пушкина:
> 
> ...



https://vk.com/rodion_balkov?z=photo30580629_457266328/album30580629_260076149/rev









https://vk.com/kindmagic?w=wall-122139487_2042









https://vk.com/kindmagic?w=wall-122139487_2063


https://vk.com/sulde?z=photo15986260_457248255/photos15986260


https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=photo70223321_457249290/album70223321_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Perm :cheers:


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

https://vk.com/kindmagic?z=photo-122139487_457242873/wall-122139487_2103


https://vk.com/id17032151?z=photo17032151_457251945/album17032151_00/rev


https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=photo70223321_457249547/wall70223321_3905



https://vk.com/magicphotoperm?z=albums70223321


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates once again; well done :cheers:


----------



## gorkill (Mar 25, 2009)

__





Dmitry Novikov | VK







vk.com
















__





Sign in | VK


VK is the largest European social network with more than 100 million active users. Our goal is to keep old friends, ex-classmates, neighbors and colleagues in touch.




vk.com
















__





Доброй ночи... 😴 | Фотограф Сергей Болденков | VK


Доброй ночи... 😴




vk.com
















__





🌠 | Фотограф Сергей Болденков | VK


🌠




vk.com
















__





Alexey Novikov | VK







vk.com


----------

